

Social Networking Consuming More Time - donna
http://www.emarketer.com/Article.aspx?id=1005203&src=article2_home

======
donna
Social Network Marketing: Where to Next?
<http://www.emarketer.com/Report.aspx?code=emarketer_2000433> these are
interesting reports...

here are some attributes of existing social networks that i believe are making
them attractive to advertisers:

\- all the customers are in one place (a single medium) so they're easier to
target \- users naturally cluster themselves by interest, & many are similar
demographic \- communication tools make word of mouth more efficient (e.g., I
record all my recommendations) \- advertisers can buy off some users to enter
spam into the network \- network growth rates are high \- ad prices are
cheaper than tv & print ads (for the time being)

